# Current Prices



## djrockinsteve (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought I'd start a thread where we can post prices of fruit/juices/concentrates at the local Sam's Club, WalMart, GFS, Aldi's etc.

This way we would be able to compare prices at different places and times of the year so as to better plan a purchase to start a wine. As time progresses you would be able to look back and find sale prices on many of the fruits/juice items we use.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 11, 2010)

WalMart today had gallon jugs of Musselman's 100% Apple Cider for $4.49 each. Only ingredient aside from apple juice was asorbic acid. The specific gravity in the jug is 1.047 Adjust accordingly.

This is cheaper than buying apples and making my own cider.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 12, 2010)

Pure Chocolate Extract by Nielsen Massey
2 ounce bottles are available at McGinnis Sisters-Pittsburgh $5.29 each


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2010)

Premiere Produce in the Pittsburgh Strip still has NEW ITALIAN 5 Gallon Carboys for sale at $25.00 each. FYI


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

GFS today had 5 pound bags of frozen Pineapple, Strawberry and Tropical Blend on sale for $6.99 a bag. Couldn't resist the pineapple. Bought 6 bags.


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> WalMart today had gallon jugs of Musselman's 100% Apple Cider for $4.49 each. Only ingredient aside from apple juice was asorbic acid. The specific gravity in the jug is 1.047 Adjust accordingly.
> 
> This is cheaper than buying apples and making my own cider.



Steve,
We also found this and are attempting a faux apple ice wine. Two gallons currently being frozen.....we'll thaw and extract the thick stuff and leave as much water behind. All an experiment.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

Steve, Steve here I too have a few experimental wines. They all turn out great fortunately! Again thanks to everyone here!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just picked up some wine at Walkers in NY yesterday and I plan on making an Ice wine as well. Gotta dig up the recipe and directions.


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2010)

Go to your local Costco.
I saw Apple Peach Passion Fruit @ 2-96oz jugs for 5-6 bucks (U need 4 2-pacs). I have made this 3 times over the last 3 years. I get 4 2pacs. I dumped 7-96oz containers and sugar to 1.080. The last one I drink. All you need to do is make a "nice" Peach f-pac for later


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 29, 2010)

WalMart currently has 30 ounce cans of Pure Pumpkin and Pumpkin Mix (all the spices) for $2.50 for anyone making pumpkin wine. The larger grocery chains have it for $3.50


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 29, 2010)

Amelia's Grocery Outlet Has Musselman Apple Juice Gallons 2 for $3.00 Plus the have sliced frozen peaches 1.5lb bags for 1.99 per bag. also have a .75lb bags of frozen strawberry/blackberry for $.99 ea. If you have one of these stores near you id recommend checking it out!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 29, 2010)

For the NS crowd, Noble grapes has a good sale on, 20-40$ off on wine kits, different brands, different rebates...

I just bought a Wine experts' Vinters reserve Sauvignon Balnd for 47$ instead og 69$


----------



## malweth (Nov 3, 2010)

This week I bought the following at BJ's in Middletown, RI:

3 lb. Honey: $6.99
4 lb. Wyman's Frozen Blueberries: $8.99
128 oz. Wyman's Blueberry Juice: $7.99

*** Fixed the prices above (I was off on the juice price).

Bought 5x, 4x, and 1x respectively for my 1st: Blueberry Melomel.

BTW, The Wyman's Juice is 100% Juice, and contains Blueberry, Grape, & Apple juices


----------



## MFC (Nov 3, 2010)

Walmart:

great value apple juice concentrate 12 oz - 0.87 cents
great value 100% apple juice 3 quarts - 1.87
great value juice concentrates - 0.87 cents
great value 100% cranberry juice same size as ocean spray - less than 2 bucks

only ingrediants are juice and asorbic acid

just bought some the other day.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 3, 2010)

for those in the winston salem NC area if you want pumpkin Wal-mart has them for $.50 each now so grab them and growl


----------



## DaniJ323 (Nov 3, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Steve, Steve here I too have a few experimental wines. They all turn out great fortunately! Again thanks to everyone here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just picked up some wine at Walkers in NY yesterday and I plan on making an Ice wine as well. Gotta dig up the recipe and directions.



When you find that recipe will you share it please?


----------



## pwrose (Dec 2, 2010)

In the most recent email from juicedeals this is what I found most interesting.
For those who are signed up for this email, Did you see anything else that could have been of use?

Whole Raspberries- block frozen, 2010 pack, FOB Portland 
Price: 91¢/lb

Field Run Raspberries- Fruit is really nice, 2010 pack, FOB WA 
Price: 85¢/lb


----------



## kirbyclk (Dec 3, 2010)

Schnucks has all Old Orchard Frozen Concentrates right now 10 for $10.

At $1.00 each, I am stocking up.

Niagara White Grape
Concord Grape
Apple Cherry
Apple Kiwi Strawberry
Pineapple Orange
Apple


----------



## malweth (Dec 3, 2010)

BJ's (in RI)

Sugar 10 lb $6.59
RealLemon Lemon Juice 96 oz $5.39

Guess what I'm making for my #2...


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Price chopper has white raisins $2.79 for 24oz (Think its a good price)


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 6, 2010)

Giant Eagle in Pittsburgh has 5 pounds of sugar, Dominos's, $2.99


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

Walmart $2.49 for 5 #'s


----------



## pwrose (Dec 7, 2010)

Buy in bulk Sams club
25lb bag of sugar somewhere around $8
50 x 25lbs of sugar (pallet) $375
LOL
we buy pallets at a time for feeding the bees through winter and of course I get a bag or 2 or 3 for making wine when need be.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

went to Giant Eagle today to pick up a few juices for my Chocolate Choke Cherry wine. And what to my waundering eyes should appear. Old Orchard Juices on sale. 2 for $3.00

Blueberry Pomegranate especially. It was a huge hit last year and time to do more. I bought all of their B.P. juices and went to a second G.E. and bought 6 more so I can do 12 gallons this time. Bought 24 in all.

All the other Old Orchard juices were on sale so folks check em out if you need any in the near future.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 25, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> went to Giant Eagle today to pick up a few juices for my Chocolate Choke Cherry wine. And what to my waundering eyes should appear. Old Orchard Juices on sale. 2 for $3.00
> 
> Blueberry Pomegranate especially. It was a huge hit last year and time to do more. I bought all of their B.P. juices and went to a second G.E. and bought 6 more so I can do 12 gallons this time. Bought 24 in all.
> 
> All the other Old Orchard juices were on sale so folks check em out if you need any in the near future.



Good deal. May have to make a trip this weekend while the wife is at a baby shower.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

Tell her to take some soap! Clean out Crafton G.E. Doug, this was the wine Olesia loved.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 25, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Tell her to take some soap! Clean out Crafton G.E. Doug, this was the wine Olesia loved.




I plan on cleaning them out. I still have the recipe in my phone that you tested me so I didn't lose it. May look to see about getting 24 cans and possible some grape for various other projects.


----------



## almargita (Feb 26, 2011)

Steve:

Which of the Big-birds did you clean out?? Since we are both in the South Hills, don't want to make a trip & find them empty. I my want to try this also. I'm guessing 2 for $3.00 is a good price for the juice..... Can you shoot me the recipe for a 5-6 gal batch.
AL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2011)

Brentwood was the first place I cleaned out then down to Caste Village for a few more. Brentwood restocks weekly. Try WalMart or Sams Club if you are a member. Next time I go to G.E. I'll look and let you know.

Kuhn's carries that brand but not a big selection. Shame because they are a lot cheaper than G.E.

I send the recipe to you. May even start a blog on here for it for others.

Give me a lead time on this and I'll share the acid numbers etc with you in advance. This was one of the top wines I made that people loved, next to Lon's Skeeter Pee. I will make a skeeter pee from this as well.


----------



## sly22guy (Feb 28, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind sending me that recipe also. Id like to compare it to the batch i started in Jan.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 28, 2011)

I am going to try putting some recipes that I am doing in my blog that I created over the weekend. The Blueberry Pomegranate is the first one. I had to get some more sugar today...WalMrt %#'s for $3.64 Cheaper than GFS at that price.

The Blog is the 4th menu item in the 2nd brown bar at the top of the page. I'll try to start the recipe tonight. So far, 12 cans froz. juice, 12 inverted cups sugar, water to 6 gallons and 21 drops pectic enzyme. Gravity 1.080

I'll have the ph and acid later tonight on my blog. This stuff smells fabulous!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 28, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I am going to try putting some recipes that I am doing in my blog that I created over the weekend. The Blueberry Pomegranate is the first one. I had to get some more sugar today...WalMrt %#'s for $3.64 Cheaper than GFS at that price.
> 
> The Blog is the 4th menu item in the 2nd brown bar at the top of the page. I'll try to start the recipe tonight. So far, 12 cans froz. juice, 12 inverted cups sugar, water to 6 gallons and 21 drops pectic enzyme. Gravity 1.080
> 
> I'll have the ph and acid later tonight on my blog. This stuff smells fabulous!



Not sure how may lbs of sugar you were referring to, but 25 lbs at costco is about $13.00.

Hard to beat that price.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 28, 2011)

What kind of sugar do you get there. I buy the cane sugar and most times it's 19.00


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Doug, are you really saving any money buying that big of a bag? I checked that out at Sam's Club and the price per pound was just about the same for 10# or 25#. It made more sense to buy the 10's as they were easier to handle and store.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 28, 2011)

10 pounds would be 1 batch. 25 goes quick enough.

I just went thru 15 pounds today. I'm starting to think I need a room each for fermenting, clearing, aging, backsweetening and one for ready to bottle.

Remember the song Signs? Sign Sign everywhere a sign....Switch that with carboys


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, are you really saving any money buying that big of a bag? I checked that out at Sam's Club and the price per pound was just about the same for 10# or 25#. It made more sense to buy the 10's as they were easier to handle and store.



Compared to Giant Eagle prices on sugar I end up saving about $6.00 on that quantity. I'd have to double check their prices. The 25 lb at costco is reasonably priced in my opinion. A 50lb bag was $26 and some changed. Not much savings buying that vs 2-25lb. There is a definate savings though and I just store on the bottom shelf of our pantry cabinet. Depending on the wine you are making, it doesn't last long with the fruit wines.


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

My Wally World has sugar @ $2.54 in 5# bags. 

Make sure you use this caculator to get the right starting gravity readings in fruit wines.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 1, 2011)

So Tom, is there a rough guide or rule of thumb how much or % of sugar you would expect to get from your fruit. Starting off with "X" as a gravity and then add fruit, how much higher would one guestimate the gravity would increase?


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

All fruit will have different sugar levels. I mean if you get strawberry from 1 place if will have a different sugar level if you get strawberry from a different farm.
This is why you do not add sugar blindly from a recipe.


----------



## Sirs (Mar 2, 2011)

if you ask you can get 25 lb of sugar for $11 and change anytime some carry the 25 lb bags all the time some don't but they can order for ya


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2011)

For those of you around Akron Ohio or in the tri state area The Grape and Granary is getting Chilean Juices. Link attached for those interested.

http://www.grapeandgranary.com/juiceinstruction.html


----------



## Loren (Mar 4, 2011)

Publix Market has Old Orchard frozen juice, buy one get one free, that translate tos .75 cents a can here. Thought I was finished for awhile. LOL Loren


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2011)

Loren said:


> Thought I was finished for awhile. LOL Loren



You will NEVER be finished We have all created a monster within ourselves. That is a great price for that juice. Good for you.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 8, 2011)

Aldi has Preservative free Lemon Juice 32oz for $1.59

Time for Skeeter pee


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 28, 2011)

Bump.

Aldi's has pineapples 99 cents a piece.

I prefer canned pineapples for my pineapple wine, but i wanted to bring this thread back to prominence.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 28, 2011)

All Aldi's have different pricing. I was just there on Monday and pineapples were $2.99. They did have mushrooms for 59 cents, though.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2011)

So Deb is making Mushroom Pee!!!!


----------



## pwrose (Sep 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> So Deb is making Mushroom Pee!!!!



How hard must one squeeeeeeeze to make mushroom pee?

Last time I had the funny mushrooms (back in high school) they made me pee, or at least they made me think I was anyways.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 28, 2011)

You just wait... it will soon be the talk of the town!! You'll wish you'd gotten those cheap shrooms!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs (Sep 29, 2011)

walmart has peaches in some stores for $.50 a pound


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> So Deb is making Mushroom Pee!!!!





docanddeb said:


> You just wait... it will soon be the talk of the town!! You'll wish you'd gotten those cheap shrooms!
> 
> Debbie



Just tickle her feet!


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't be giving away my secrets!! Besides, I'm not ticklish... it makes my kids mad too... LOL

Debbie


----------

